# MMA Grappling-Maryland



## monkanew (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi,
I train with a group of martial artists who practice mixed martial arts grappling - BJJ, shootfighting, submission wrestling. We are looking to expand our group, and train more often. We are located in Frederick Maryland. We have our own mats and equipment. No attitudes. Easy commute from DC/Baltimore/Northern VA. No Charge, so the price is right. Let me know if you are interested.

Chris


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## bobbysteelz (Dec 22, 2006)

yea  im interested     im in the  bmore  area    bboobbyy111@yahoo.com


----------

